# 2010 230Rs A/c Issues



## fastcarsspeed (Apr 29, 2010)

So this has been going on for the past couple of years and now it is really bugging me because it has gotten worse. I went out to open up the r/v for a upcoming trip and the A/C will no turn on. We replaced the thermostat with a new coleman digital one last year thinking that would help it but in the end nope. The thermostat is not getting any power. I have tried resetting the breakers and wiggling wires to see if I have a loose connection. When I pulled the cover off the a/c unit in the ceiling to get access to the box better all of a sudden last night I heard the click and then the thermostat had power and I was able to get the A/C on. I came out today and again no power to the thermostat. Can anyone tell me how the heck to trace this out? I don't know if there a bad connection to my inverter that supplies the 12v source or what but that is where I am leaning at this point.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you having the same problem with the furnace? They are still using the same thermostat aren't they? I had a problem in our prior outback with the AC occasionally not working. It turned out to be that the neutral wire from the AC unit was loose in the neutral bar on the converter. Once the dealer found that and tightened it up it worked all the time.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Had an issue with my furnace one time...right at bedtime, when it was supposed to get below freezing that night.

Traced the issue back to a loose crimp connector behind the power distribution panel. They're typically pretty tight, but I guess it loosened up over the years. A little tug on each connector should tell you if the wires are tight. Obviously, you'll want to disconnect the battery and power from the unit before pulling the panel...unless you prefer the light show.


----------

